# While you were sleeping



## formula1 (Dec 5, 2011)




----------



## 1gr8bldr (Dec 5, 2011)

One of my favorite movies????


----------



## formula1 (Dec 6, 2011)

*Re:*

At least it reminded you of something and it was a decent movie BTW.

But it has nothing to do with the message of the song!


----------



## thedeacon (Dec 7, 2011)

Sometimes a sermon is preached to us when we least expect it.


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 7, 2011)

thedeacon said:


> Sometimes a sermon is preached to us when we least expect it.



x2...


----------



## mtnwoman (Dec 7, 2011)

Awesome song, F1


----------



## formula1 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re:*

Oh if we would only make room for our King! He really would heal our land!  God Bless!


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 8, 2011)

Oh yes. Only in our Jeruselems we were boisterously awake in our arrogances, looking at all the blessing surrounding the manger and for them and the  life and dying breaths of the Son we only ever heard and heeded the words of God as baby's wimpers.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 8, 2011)

gordon 2 said:


> Oh yes. Only in our Jeruselems we were boisterously awake in our arrogances, looking at all the blessing surrounding the manger and for them and the life and dying breaths of the Son we only ever heard and heeded the words of God as baby's wimpers.


 
Gordon my brother, one question...

Should we whimper still?


----------



## gordon 2 (Dec 8, 2011)

StriperAddict said:


> Gordon my brother, one question...
> 
> Should we whimper still?



Nope...when cries for Justice we hear as a we hear a baby's hungry cries;  and When we will get up and not wimper back;  and When we will answer them, like Noah answered God, then we will all walk like The Peoples of God.

Listen to all, to all of creation, all are/is crying for justice, for the the injustice they live, for the injustice they do or the injustice they see and all it seems  are unable to address.

Christ was and will be; Meanwhile we are left here, from cradle to grave, pretty much believing we are alone. Let's seek the counsels of God as mankind and live once again as children no more.


----------



## StriperAddict (Dec 9, 2011)

Thanks Gordon.



gordon 2 said:


> Christ was and will be; Meanwhile we are left here, from cradle to grave, pretty much believing we are alone.


 
When it "feels" that way it's time to reckon/put on some truth...

we have a Friend that skicks closer to us than a brother.


----------

